# the grass is greener



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

After hoping and waiting for a long time, it seems that the bost is not getting ICS. after a long debate between the DNA and the note 2 I decided to go with the note. The fact that it already has a boot loader unlock, is on multiple carriers and is a Samsung flagship device pretty much guarantees long term updates. That and it is simply a joy to use.

I want to thank everyone for their help over the past year or so. Once you get a chance take a dive into a galaxy device, u won't be let down.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

This isn't geared toward just you, but why do people feel like they need to create a new thread when they get a new phone? I'm glad you got a new phone and all, but is it really worth a new thread?

Again, not just geared towards you man, I've see a number of people do this and since yours is currently at the newest thread, I just chose yours to post in.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Attention getting mostly. Some guy posted in the Nexus forum the other day with only like 20 posts total and said something "good bye friends getting new phone blah blah blah, anyone else coming with me?"

I wanted to reply "Who are you again (with 20 posts)?" But I was polite and ignored it, lol.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

Crap i was just about to start a new, "i just installed a new app thread" but i dont remember which app now. ... Lulz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Attention getting mostly. Some guy posted in the Nexus forum the other day with only like 20 posts total and said something "good bye friends getting new phone blah blah blah, anyone else coming with me?"
> 
> I wanted to reply "Who are you again (with 20 posts)?" But I was polite and ignored it, lol.


Lol yeah, I don't get it. Even if they've been part of the community for years, I'm pretty sure a goodbye-I-got-a-new-phone-will-miss-you-all is not needed. If everyone did that in the accessories section for a device when they got something new, I'd never go back to that section lol.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I keep going back to sections for devices I don't use anymore. It's not like you're really moving to a new community with most devices (unless it's an iphone).


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

theMichael said:


> After hoping and waiting for a long time, it seems that the bost is not getting ICS. after a long debate between the DNA and the note 2 I decided to go with the note. The fact that it already has a boot loader unlock, is on multiple carriers and is a Samsung flagship device pretty much guarantees long term updates. That and it is simply a joy to use.
> 
> I want to thank everyone for their help over the past year or so. Once you get a chance take a dive into a galaxy device, u won't be let down.


 the bolt was HTC flagship and we saw where that went lol.

I agree these people say goodbye like they are never going to talk to anyone in here anymore but look at how many people gets a new phone and still visits their old phone section. FYI we will most likely know you got a new phone by using tapa talk lol.

I forgot to do my goodbye thread when I got my nexus 7. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree, most people will usually revisit old sections so they never totally leave (usually).


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think there is anything wrong with someone posting a thank you thread, especially those people who have been here for a while. I think people make it out to be a bigger deal than it is...who cares? Its not like one more thread on the T-Bolt Rootz section is going to cause an overflow of threads on our already overflowing forum section *sarcasm*. If you've been on here for 2 weeks with 20 posts...okay that is stupid, but a genuine thank you from someone who has been here a while shouldn't be a big deal...my 2 cents


----------



## mindflayer (Apr 13, 2012)

I stayed classy and hid my 'goodbye thread' into the 2K+post "When is the Thunderbolt getting ICS?!" thread ;P


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

osuron07 said:


> This isn't geared toward just you, but why do people feel like they need to create a new thread when they get a new phone? I'm glad you got a new phone and all, but is it really worth a new thread?
> 
> Again, not just geared towards you man, I've see a number of people do this and since yours is currently at the newest thread, I just chose yours to post in.


when I started my thread I was merely giving my thanks and gratitude to the community. Not bragging about what I moved on to.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have a prob with it, and hope afrchutch continues to post, since I like his avatar.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

mindflayer said:


> I stayed classy and hid my 'goodbye thread' into the 2K+post "When is the Thunderbolt getting ICS?!" thread ;P


haha thats a great way to do it, since thats the only thread we really have anyways hahaha


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

afrchutch said:


> when I started my thread I was merely giving my thanks and gratitude to the community. Not bragging about what I moved on to.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


I said I don't understand why people post a goodbye thread when they move on to a new phone, I could care less what they switched to.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Calm down everyone! Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Calm down everyone! Lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


. To quote Luke Skywalker NEVER!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

people sure are picky about this beloved Thunderbolt forum...you better dam well make sure your thread is really important, Rootz can't support any more threads in the TB section!!!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

CC268 said:


> people sure are picky about this beloved Thunderbolt forum...you better dam well make sure your thread is really important, Rootz can't support any more threads in the TB section!!!


 fyi its damn lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> fyi its damn lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Adding curse words to my dictionary is one of the first things I do (even if I rarely use them).


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Adding curse words to my dictionary is one of the first things I do (even if I rarely use them).


I couldn't begin to count the number of times I've had to fix 'duck' thanks to my inability to decide on one keyboard.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

osuron07 said:


> I couldn't begin to count the number of times I've had to fix 'duck' thanks to my inability to decide on one keyboard.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


 you seen that episode of family Guy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

haha well this thread has been funny


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> you seen that episode of family Guy.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Can't say I have lol, but I really don't watch a lot of cable, I download most of what I watch.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

OK here you go






Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> OK here you go
> 
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


hahaha


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> OK here you go
> 
> https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


haha yep that's exactly what happens to me, that's awesome.


----------

